# Outside the Box > Philosophy and Debate >  >  To Pink or not to Pink

## Misssy

Is pink evil? Or is pink the savior?   What is your opinion on pink. 

My personal choice is pro-pink. 

I am in full support of pink in all it's many forms. 


http://cdn.trendhunterstatic.com/thu...handelier.jpeg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v5...d/4621-500.jpg


https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3078/...0e72f36eea.jpg

http://www.santafetravelers.com/wp-c...ourtesy-Bo.jpg

https://cdn3.gbot.me/photos/eL/8Y/13...54-500x375.jpg

http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/73...b63e7a3668.jpg

http://www.fitnessfashionfreebies.co...ding-Dress.jpg

----------


## SmileyFace



----------


## Misssy

http://cdn.home-designing.com/wp-con...-pink-room.jpg



http://cdn.home-designing.com/wp-con...irls-room1.jpg

http://www.timticks.com/wp-content/u...-pink-room.jpg

http://img2.timeinc.net/people/i/201...nt-600x450.jpg

----------


## Keddy

I don't know if I have any solid pink shirts, but I do wear things with the color pink fairly often...
3457347.JPG 1-26-14 012.jpg
I definitely like pink. I'm a big fan of purple as well.

----------


## Otherside

Whoever built that house...no. Just...no.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Pink's not for me. Now, _purple_ on the other hand...  :Tongue:

----------


## L

I am soooo anti pink

----------


## Misssy

http://files1.coloribus.com/files/ad...mall-14799.jpg

----------


## Misssy

Otherside, that hello kitty house is WOW.

----------


## Misssy

http://d.ibtimes.co.uk/en/full/1375762/pink-sheep.jpg


http://www.elvis-collectors.com/cand...al/pink50z.jpg

----------


## Misssy

pink-elvis-hi.png

----------


## Misssy

http://www.ddranchwear.com/blog/wp-c...k-jumpsuit.jpg

----------


## Misssy

Attachment 2472

----------


## Misssy

Attachment 2473

http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/z/pink-...rt-2464767.jpg

----------


## Misssy

Attachment 2474

----------


## Misssy

http://www.azinews.com/wp-content/up.../pink-cops.jpg

----------


## Misssy

Attachment 2475

----------


## Misssy

DeviMOS1901_468x312.jpg

----------


## Misssy

http://www.global1.youth-leader.org/...3075615411.jpg

----------


## Misssy

Pink-leaf-trees.jpg

----------


## Misssy

miranda-with-pink-guitar.jpg

----------


## Misssy

http://aminus3.s3.amazonaws.com/imag...ce9d_large.jpg

----------


## Misssy

pink-cotton-candy.jpg

----------


## Misssy

2846604047_9aef12c0fa.jpg

----------


## Misssy

http://ppcdn.500px.org/26639363/64bb...0cbb96ea/5.jpg

----------


## Skippy

Pink is ok. Purple is better. or even better...BLUE!

----------


## SmileyFace

> http://aminus3.s3.amazonaws.com/imag...ce9d_large.jpg



omg I wish I didn't click on this  ::(:  This looks creepy to me... not a fan of spiders and spider-like things  :Crossed Arms:

----------


## Keddy

pink+dog1.jpg
I'm sorry, but that is cute. There's no way around it. It's adorable.

----------


## Misssy

@ Keddy LOL  :Razz:

----------


## Misssy

il_340x270.453315864_89ko.jpg

----------


## Misssy

barbie-pink-toilet2.jpg

----------


## 1

Is boring

----------


## sanspants

I've eaten here; it's in Baltimore, MD. At night, a couple of hobos tried to break into my car in front of the place. 

Pink hasn't offended me in any way. It's cool by me but you're not going to see me in a pink shirt.

----------


## Antidote

I prefer aqua.

----------

